# Casino Cash??



## masherdong (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, so what is the casino cash and how do I use it?  Also, how is it increased?


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57679

That was helpful for me, hope it is the same for you


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob - would it be possible to add a feature that we can PAY to add casino money to our pot.  Might be a good fundraising effort.  And there are a few of us who would probably do it.  

The casino money is a very slowly renewing resource!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2007)

I like it....

Hey Andrew!!!!!!  Can ya add in a paypal tie-in thingamabob?


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 12, 2007)

My suggestion would be a penny a point ... with a $5.00 buy in 

For 5 bucks, you get 500 points ... which would make for an evening of leisure .... (unless Lisa is playing Texas Hold'em). 


I know you didn't ask .. but I thought I'd share


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> My suggestion would be a penny a point ... with a $5.00 buy in
> 
> For 5 bucks, you get 500 points ... which would make for an evening of leisure .... (unless Lisa is playing Texas Hold'em).
> 
> ...



I took all of Michael's money 

I know you didn't ask, I just thought I would share.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 12, 2007)

Playing Texas Hold'em was alot of fun tonight.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2007)

Very much fun was had by all....apparently an apocalypse happened after I left.

I suppose there is not way to like....e-mug people for their casino money?  Because......Lisa took everyone else's money.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

:lisafault:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2007)

yes, yes it was....


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hahaha!

Well, I was flat busted a minute ago.  I was worse than those old ladies playing the slots.  I had the ninja slots, the bar slots and the freaking fruit slots all going at one time.

I also bought a whole mess of lottery tickets and laid out bets on the UFC people, though I have absolutely no idea who those guys are!  :boing2:

Oh boy, good fun, good fun!


----------



## masherdong (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like it....
> 
> Hey Andrew!!!!!!  Can ya add in a paypal tie-in thingamabob?



lol - I'll look into that when I get some time.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Dec 13, 2007)

run from casinos


----------

